# How to access desktop8.ndk file from application when Lotus notes is running



## mandarapte (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have Lotus notes 8.5.3 client installed on windows 7 OS. When i launched the lotus notes, it accesses desktop8.ndk file. I am writing a small application which copies this desktop8.ndk file to another folder. But When i try to copy the desktop8.ndk file i get error saying "This file is already locked by another process". This means Lotus notes is accessing this file and it will be locked. Is there a way i can copy this desktop8.ndk file even when lotus notes is launched and locks the desktop8.ndk file ???
Also when i do vice-versa operation, i.e. when i run my sample application first which will start copying this desktop8.ndk file (using shared read mechanism with windows API), at same time when i launch the Lotus notes client i see lotus notes client is throwing error saying : "Unable to load workspace file: desktop8.ndk". This database is currently in use by another person or process and cannot be accessed at this time. In order to share a notes database, it must be accessed via a Domino server by all users of the database. Delete the file and create a new workspace ? " 










Can anyone tell me how can i allow my application and lotus notes client access the desktop8.ndk file simultaneously?? Quick help will be much appreciated. Please can anyone help me to understand what is going wrong? I believe that lotus notes client thinks that only the LN client can access this file and hence it is aborting itself if it finds somebody else accessing this file.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Are you using a Domino Email Server? or is this a stand alone Lotus Notes install? You cannot move the desktop8.ndk file or Lotus notes will no longer work, it has to be in the default directory. You can copy the file but not when Lotus Notes is running. You cannot access this file from any other program while Lotus Notes is running. You can copy the desktp8.ndk file to backup all settings and Emails of Lotus Notes, just not while the program is running. If your are using a Domino Email server, you can share the users file with another application while the program is running from the Server.


----------



## mandarapte (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi spunk.funk. Thanks for your response. 
I have a Domino server as well and i have installed Lotus notes client (which is connected to the Domino server) on one of the windows 7 machine in network. So as per your input no other application can access desktop8.ndk file. Can you please put some more light on how to share user files with another application from the Domino server when the program is running. I assume here program means the Lotus notes client application, am i right? 
Please show me the direction on any steps with which i can achieve my goal.. Once again thanks a lot for your inputs..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You would add users to a Group with the rights to the Client Email box. check out Page #9 in the Lotus Notes Trouble Shooting guide http://abiteof.com/wp-content/uploads/Downloads/Lotus Notes Support and Troubleshooting.pdf


----------



## mandarapte (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Spunk.funk I appreciate your help. But by giving permissions to users will that allow other applications to access the desktop8.ndk file even when lotus notes is using it?


----------



## mandarapte (Feb 18, 2013)

hi Spunk.funk. Also i see that there is some architecture level change in lotus notes 8.5.3 version compared to 8.5.0. Because in earlier versions of lotus notes if some application is holding desktop*.ndk file it use to say that file is in use by other process and use to terminate itself. Now i see that it is aborting all applications whoever are holding on desktop*.ndk file. So can you provide any insight on the architecture level of latest version of lotus notes ?? I really thank you for all your replies.. Thanks. Please help in finding out is there any architecture level change in latest version of lotus notes compared to previous versions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That's all that I know, since I haven't used Lotus Notes in years. You can try posting in their forum: Lotus Notes Forums


----------

